# Light and Lines



## PixelRabbit (Mar 23, 2013)

I was hanging out with Mr. Rabbit out in the workshop and found this gem  The light from behind caught my eye and the lines kept it interested.

Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks for taking a look


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2013)

Simply *outstanding!!!!!!!! *And I mean that, with the eight exclamation points. I nominated it for POTM. I am that impressed.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 23, 2013)

Holy crap.  That's AWESOME.  Wow!


----------



## mishele (Mar 23, 2013)

WOW!! This blows me away!!:hail:


----------



## tirediron (Mar 23, 2013)

What they all said (but unlike cheap @$$ Derrel, I woulda sprung for at least NINE exclamation points). This needs to be printed minimum 11x14 and hanging on your wall!  BTW - what is it?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow, thanks so much you guys! <3
Derrel, double wow, thanks so much for the nomination!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 23, 2013)

Woah!  Is the workshop at the bottom of an extinct volcano?  Because, that is really neat.  I have no clue what the scale is or what we're looking at, but it feels so darn organic.  I concur with all my esteemed colleagues above.  Tops.:hail:


----------



## mishele (Mar 23, 2013)

Damn you for making March's vote that much harder!! lol


----------



## henryalg01 (Mar 23, 2013)

AMAZING !!!!....I'M IN ...and yeah...what is it ?


----------



## RobN185 (Mar 23, 2013)

Damn, that's good! +! +! +! +! +! +! +! +! +!  (count 'em 10)  

I can't wait to find out WTF this is, but whatever it is, I want one!

:thumbup:


----------



## ceeboy14 (Mar 23, 2013)

I want one too...please.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks so much guys!  When I was writing the thread I allllllmost titled it with what it is.  Since my hope with this shot was ambiguity and only after careful viewing perhaps seeing what it is I decided to not identify it.

I'm going to let it ride for a while and keep it under my hat.

 I think a big part of the charm is that you guys don't know what it is!! That means success!









mishele said:


> Damn you for making March's vote that much harder!! lol


I just took a look at the other nominations.... dayum there is some truly amazing stuff nominated!


----------



## Benco (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd hazard....it's a ream of paper, wrinkled by damp, loosely rolled up and with light shining through...close?

Incredible picture, you deserve photo of the month for it.


----------



## RobN185 (Mar 23, 2013)

I think I have seen an old roll of "sellotape" go like this.


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, very striking image. Good job Pixel. I'm guessing roll of paper.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks guys!

You all can keep on guessin'  I'm revealing nothing yet


----------



## pgriz (Mar 23, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> You all can keep on guessin'  I'm revealing nothing yet



Tease!


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok pix, you even hooked ME with this one, and you know that ain't easy


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 23, 2013)

Very cool!  Dying to find out what it is though.


----------



## Benco (Mar 23, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> You all can keep on guessin'  I'm revealing nothing yet



So was I close?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 24, 2013)

pgriz said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys!
> ...


Teehee 








Rick58 said:


> Ok pix, you even hooked ME with this one, and you know that ain't easy


Woot! Now THAT I'm beyond happy about! Thanks Rick!


ph0enix said:


> Very cool!  Dying to find out what it is though.


Hey you  It's been a while! Thanks!


Benco said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys!
> ...


Not sayin' yet


----------



## mishele (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmmmm....it's something metalish stacked up. What kind of evil workshop do you guys have! And can I come over and play?! lol


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 24, 2013)

For me I'm not so interested in what it is but how you post processed it. That's what makes this image work. Very good contrast.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 24, 2013)

Lissen... somebunny better come across with the 'what' real soon, or else!!!!   Where did I leave my 'Banninate' button anyway...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 24, 2013)

mishele said:


> Hmmmm....it's something metalish stacked up. What kind of evil workshop do you guys have! And can I come over and play?! lol


Haha, still not sayin' and yes come play anytime! 


Rick50 said:


> For me I'm not so interested in what it is but how you post processed it. That's what makes this image work. Very good contrast.


Thanks Rick, actually very minimal processing, basic raw adjustments converted in Bridge and a small boost in contrast.


tirediron said:


> Lissen... somebunny better come across with the 'what' real soon, or else!!!!   Where did I leave my 'Banninate' button anyway...


Aw you wouldn't  ban a cute luvable widdle bunny would you?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 24, 2013)

OMG I've figured it out!!!

No, not what it is .. I know what it is and no I'm not tellin yet 

This reminded me of something but I couldn't put my finger on it but I figured it out!  James Bond posters..... it's on Skyfall but it is in older ones also.


----------



## squirrels (Mar 24, 2013)

On the bond posters that's the inside of a pistol barrel. Your pic does looks like that but with a much groovier liquidy feel. 


Is it flexible duct?


----------



## Mully (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice image ....I am guessing a roll of aluminum flashing.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 25, 2013)

squirrels said:


> On the bond posters that's the inside of a pistol barrel. Your pic does looks like that but with a much groovier liquidy feel.
> 
> Is it flexible duct?



Thanks Mully 

Squirrels, yes! Much groovier I think  there is an older one that seems to be in my head that was more stylized and always looked like an owls eye to me that I was thinking of but not sure which one it is lol


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 25, 2013)

Great capture PixelRabbit!

My guess is wood shaving from a planer, or a paper towel roll with the cardboard tube missing.


----------



## squirrels (Mar 25, 2013)

I made a small edit. Hope you don't mind!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 25, 2013)

squirrels said:


> I made a small edit. Hope you don't mind!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/10258522@N02/8588433067/



Thanks Eric 

Squirrels!! OMG!! That's brilliant, I'm totally printing that off and tacking it to my favourite things board!!


----------



## squirrels (Mar 25, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> > That's brilliant, I'm totally printing that off and tacking it to my favourite things board!!
> ...


----------



## David8 (Mar 25, 2013)

OMG I love this image! It reminded me of the gun barrel shots fro James Bond as well. But WAY cooler. I really want to know what it is now!


----------



## mishele (Mar 25, 2013)

*squirrels....LOL*


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 28, 2013)

Oops I almost left this hanging without revealing what it was, but then Tirediron refused to say stuff about my kitty until I did 

So, some were very close!!

This is a roll of clear plastic, think garbage bags that aren't perforated


----------



## tirediron (Mar 28, 2013)

Thenk-yew!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 28, 2013)

You are quite welcome


----------



## Benco (Mar 28, 2013)

Aha! knew it was a roll of something, never thought of plastic.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes Benco you WERE close with your first guess!!


----------



## tacosanchez (Mar 29, 2013)

That looks really cool, I like the tonality and composition.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Tacosanchez


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 30, 2013)

Bump for those that may be interested and missed the reveal a few posts up


----------

